
Work / life balance at Palantir - isomorph
http://blog.miklosdanka.com/work-life-balance-intrinsic-and-extrinsic-motivation
======
DrScump
Palantir appears _nowhere_ on the page.

Even if the workplace he writes of _is_ Palantir, one should assume that his
choice to not identify it should be respected.

